# Yellow oval



## Jrodarod (May 5, 2018)

Anything special with these yellow ovals on my rear tire?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (May 5, 2018)

Looks like one of these. https://bikehistory.org/parts/tires.html
*Schwinn Slik*
62 150 - 20" x 2.125" Blackwall.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-St...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2018)




----------



## 60sstuff (May 5, 2018)

“Yellow Oval Slik”

Absolutely the coolest tire ever used on a Stingray!

The Schwinn Slik rear tire was first offered on the NEW Super Deluxe model. Later these Sliks were offered on the other models. A whitewall Yellow Oval Slik was also offered in 65 on the Slik Chik.

The black and white ads are from the August 1964 Schwinn Reporter.

The first series of Sliks came with a black oval which had a black Slik word in the center as shown on a J4 64 standard I used to own.

The 1965 Sliks came with the “Yellow Oval” starting in late 64.

I have a BA Lime and a DA Blue J38 Std. with their Yellow Oval rear Sliks.

Chris


----------



## Jrodarod (May 5, 2018)

Looked it up on sold items and found this... unbelievable??!!


----------

